# [DRIVER WIFI]Broadcom BCM4312 no funciona(Abierto)

## FyruX

Hola chicos...

He instalado Gentoo en un laptop y la tarjeta wifi no funciona, en el mismo tengo otra particion con Manjaro y esta si funciona.

He buscado en los foros y no he dado con la solucion o no he sabido interpretarle. En el diagnostico que alcanso hacer en el sistema "Gentoo", me arroja que el controlador es incorrecto.

Les pido porfavor ayudarme a gestionar los modulos de forma correcta ya que esto se escapa de mi conocimento y de verdad prefiero a años luz de distancia trabajar con Gentoo.

En el sistema estan emergido los paquetes sys-kernel/linux-firmware y net-wireless/broadcom-sta que deberia ser el firnware correcto

La salida de la orden lspci -kv es:

Para Manjaro:

```
Network controller: Broadcom Limited BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        Memory at d8500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [58] Vendor Specific Information: Len=78 <?>

        Capabilities: [e8] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [d0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [13c] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-ff-ff-00-ff-ff

        Capabilities: [16c] Power Budgeting <?>

        Kernel driver in use: wl

        Kernel modules: ssb, wl
```

Para Gentoo:

```
Network controller: Broadcom Limited BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        Memory at d8500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [58] Vendor Specific Information: Len=78 <?>

        Capabilities: [e8] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [d0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge

        Kernel modules: ssb, wl[/b]
```

Last edited by FyruX on Tue Jul 31, 2018 3:30 am; edited 5 times in total

----------

## quilosaq

¿Has mirado esta página?

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi/es

¿Tienes instalado sys-kernel/linux-firmware?

----------

## FyruX

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> ¿Has mirado esta página?
> 
> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi/es
> 
> ¿Tienes instalado sys-kernel/linux-firmware?

 

En enfecto mi amigo... ya edite la entrada colocando esa info....

----------

## quilosaq

¿Y tienes instalado sys-firmware/b43-firmware tal como recomienda la página?

----------

## FyruX

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> ¿Y tienes instalado sys-firmware/b43-firmware tal como recomienda la página?

 

Ya hice la prueba y nada.... Aunque lo voy a emerger de nuevo haver si algo....

----------

